
Ask HN: What problem does Actifio solve? - davidjeliba

======
dang
Please don't use the titles of HN submissions to editorialize. The guidelines
ask you to use the original title unless it is misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

In this case the format ("Ask HN") is for stories without URLs anyway, so
we'll take out the url ([http://www.actifio.com/](http://www.actifio.com/)).

